

Bieber tweets a phone number, except the last digit. Real people driven mad - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57394835-71/bieber-tweets-most-of-phone-number-real-people-driven-mad/

======
mackyinc
He is not a kid now, he should be responsible for his actions. With all that
twitter followers he should know the consequences.

~~~
redridingnews
For me, that should've been reported immediately. His followers are young
kids, and these kids will believe that he will do no wrong. They must've
(actually. obviously) thought that it was a game and the first one to get it
correctly wins and gets the chance to talk to him. Poor owners of the phone
numbers must've been answering phone calls all night long.

------
redridingnews
And this is why some people should not be allowed to get a Twitter account.

